# What would you think if a breeder told you...



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's the story. 

I am talking with this one breeder a few weeks ago. There are a few that I like but am still deciding. So I am talking with her and say that I cant get a puppy now because I still need to fill in my pool. She proceeds to tell me that my pool, (which is more like a pond right now-half empty with wild grass and FROGS growing in it and the water is very very dark...and she knows this) isnt a problem. 

Keep in mind that shes got a dam thats about to drop a litter any day. Like shes taking her temp every hour or so and only the first 3 pups were spoken for at this time. What would you think?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure I guess I don't get what the pool has to do with it?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My back yard is not huge and I worry about the puppy running into the pool which is half empty and getting killed or something. She said that the dog would stay away from it and it wouldnt be a problem. 

I didnt think anything of it until today and just struck me that maybe I should ask what others thought about it.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

you can't cover the pool? and besides, the pup shouldn't be outside without your watchful eye anyway


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think every household/yard has it's own risks and dangers. I guess it is odd she suggested the puppy would ignore it. I wouldn't leave a baby puppy unsupervised, pool or not.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, a pup shouldn't be out there unsupervised anyway. And personally, if I were the breeder and this was the reason given for not wanting a pup - I would wonder how serious the person really was, considering you knew the litter was bred and coming and still have another two months before the pup comes home. Surely the pool could be filled in by then, if that's the only thing holding you back?

Dogs swim in nasty ponds and pools all the time - if you can't get it filled in in time, just ensure the pup is supervised when out in the yard, and.or you can put a ramp into the pool/pond so the pup can climb out should an accident occur.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> you can't cover the pool? and besides, the pup shouldn't be outside without your watchful eye anyway


The thing is that since we are planning on having it filled in we decided that we are going to wait for it to be done before we get a puppy. She has another litter planned for closer to the time frame we are looking for and we arent in a hurry. I dont want to rush and make things harder for us all.

There is a lot that has gone into this planning and timing to get our new puppy.



Liesje said:


> I think every household/yard has it's own risks and dangers. I guess it is odd she suggested the puppy would ignore it. I wouldn't leave a baby puppy unsupervised, pool or not.


The puppy would never be unsupervised, I completely agree. It just struck me today that it was strange to say that the puppy would leave it alone. 

I didnt know if that would sound to others like she was kind of pushing the puppy on me. 

Now that being said, when I first started telling her about us and what we wanted for this dog to be for us, she said we sounded perfect for one of her dogs. So maybe the push was just that she was excited that someone who was perfect for them would be getting one maybe?

IDK I was just looking for others thoughts. Since I am starting to research I am finding the "darker side" of dog breeding and I think I am becoming paranoid lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would be worried also about the pup getting into the pool.
you can't let the pup out without supervision and with supervision
keep the pup away from the pool. i would be worried about an adult
dog an a pool. the breeder telling you the pool won't be a problem,
i think that's bad advice. the pool doesn't have to be a problem
but it's something to never forget about.



Narny said:


> My back yard is not huge and I worry about the puppy running into the pool which is half empty and getting killed or something. She said that the dog would stay away from it and it wouldnt be a problem.
> 
> I didnt think anything of it until today and just struck me that maybe I should ask what others thought about it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't really think anything about it either way.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> the breeder telling you the pool won't be a problem, i think that's bad advice. the pool doesn't have to be a problem
> but it's something to never forget about.


Thats what I was thinking too.

My husband and I talked and said that if we found the perfect breeder and the perfect sire and dam then we might be willing to deal with the pool and puppy situation. Its just not something we WANTED to deal with since we really dont consider it safe, even for us and our children to be out there.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I wouldn't really think anything about it either way.


Ok I just didnt know if it was a potential red flag (the perceived push) or if I was just reading more into than needed to be.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Narny said:


> Ok I just didnt know if it was a potential red flag (the perceived push) or if I was just reading more into than needed to be.


Nah, the way I see it, every single home has some sort of danger. Electrical cords, being on a busy street, neighbor dogs that aren't friendly, a swimming pool, etc etc etc. Breeders want to find wonderful, loving, appropriate homes for their puppies but there is no such thing as a perfect home. If your breeder gets half the insane applications we get at the rescue, your home probably sounded wonderful, with or without a pool. If I received an adoption application with the situation you described I wouldn't really think it was an issue, especially if the person gave every indication of being intelligent and responsible.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Narny said:


> Thats what I was thinking too.
> 
> My husband and I talked and said that if we found the perfect breeder and the perfect sire and dam then we might be willing to deal with the pool and puppy situation. Its just not something we WANTED to deal with since we *really dont consider it safe, even for us and our children to be out there.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> If it not safe to be out there for you, hubby and kids - why not just get rid of the pool?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I kind of agree with both viewpoints. My breeder can seem pushy--not really the word I want to use but for lack of a better one--but it's mostly because he really doesn't see some things as issues. It's similar to some people planning and saving and getting every duck in a row before they have a baby, and then some people, while planning a little, think there is "no perfect time" and then some that have a baby unexpectedly but just deal with everything that entails. He's kind of like that last one--he just is so used to dogs and everything dog, that sometimes he forgets not everyone lives, breathes and sleeps dog. LOL I can see why some people come across a certain way. 

IMHO you need to take the time to get to know the breeder maybe a bit better. After all, if you have to question their motives, maybe it means you're not sure yet. You don't want to regret anything, and I would be looking more at the individual breedings than necessarily the timing. One might offer more chance of something you desire, say like genetic obedience, etc, than the other.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Narny said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I was thinking too.
> ...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

It seems like its really a non issue, I was just worried about the potential red flags that may be there. I was looking for a breeder and 2 of the breeders I liked happen to have litters planned for the time frame we are looking for AND I like the sires and dams. I am still not completely sure about which breeder to go with and when I have thoughts like this I want to ask you guys, because for me, choosing a breeder/dam/sire is all very emotional and I get excited. I dont want to be blinded because I really really like the sire.

I dont want to make the wrong choice.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep talking with them, spend as much time with each one as you can, and you'll find out. You're doing it the right way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

we had a 20 x 40 ft pool which was fine when kids were home - long gone -- pool is now a "pond" 

you can continue to enjoy the wild life , the aquatic plants .

FENCE the pool . Make it safe .


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

If it's your pool in your yard and you think it's dangerous, I see no reason for the breeder to be pushy about anything unless they are afraid they aren't going to be able to find a home for the puppy. If I was a breeder I sure as ever wouldn't feel comfortable putting a puppy in a home when the new potential owner says they want to "wait" !!! ?!

ETA: Buying a puppy is a huge expense, and filling a pool is another expense. Everyone's money situation is different....but I could see how getting a puppy and filling the pool all abouts the same time could be a problem in some situations? I doubt after talking with the breeder for a few weeks they are fully aware of your money situation?? Again, if I was a breeder...idk. maybe im reading into it too much too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is one of my pups that went to someone with a pool. I did not realize potential puppy buyers having a pool was a red flag. But, you have to agree that that pool is pretty spectacular, I am jealous...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> If it's your pool in your yard and you think it's dangerous, I see no reason for the breeder to be pushy about anything unless they are afraid they aren't going to be able to find a home for the puppy. If I was a breeder I sure as ever wouldn't feel comfortable putting a puppy in a home when the new potential owner says they want to "wait" !!! ?!
> 
> ETA: Buying a puppy is a huge expense, and filling a pool is another expense. Everyone's money situation is different....but I could see how getting a puppy and filling the pool all abouts the same time could be a problem in some situations? I doubt after talking with the breeder for a few weeks they are fully aware of your money situation?? Again, if I was a breeder...idk. maybe im reading into it too much too.


It is the expense plus the timing is perfect. We have been saving for a long time (8000$) to get the pool filled in. It was damaged during the hurricane (Ike in 08') and we are just now getting it filled in. Getting a $1000+ puppy is another expense which is why the timing also becomes important. 

I am not sure if the breeder was just trying to put me at easy because I was dead set on not getting a dog before then or what, I am willing to give her the benefit of the doubt now that I have heard from others though.




selzer said:


> This is one of my pups that went to someone with a pool. I did not realize potential puppy buyers having a pool was a red flag. But, you have to agree that that pool is pretty spectacular, I am jealous...


That is spectacular! I want to be that dog! lol

The pool itself isnt the problem its that its more than half empty and a hazard to anyone that goes out there. I love frog but I could just imagine my new CLEAN GSD (puppy) getting in there using the steps and then either A cant get out because the steps are to high or B bringing me dead frogs because its fun to catch them. Either way its just not something we wanted to deal with. We want our back yard back.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe I'm dense, but I've never had a pool and do not understand why a half full pool is so much more dangerous than a full pool? If the pool is full, a puppy could still jump in and drown or get stuck under the cover, no?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Both my puppies fell into my full clean pool, under our supervision at 8 weeks old. They ran by it but got to close as they are clumsie at this age. They started to swim instinctively, were not very good at, we just scooped them out. We were right there. They never fell in it again. so dirty pool at a young age can be dangerous, they don't know better.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Maybe I'm dense, but I've never had a pool and do not understand why a half full pool is so much more dangerous than a full pool? If the pool is full, a puppy could still jump in and drown or get stuck under the cover, no?



A full pool is full, if you fall in you hit soft ish water and try to swim. A half empty or almost empty pool is like walking around a 9 foot by 25 foot cement hole in the ground with out any safety wall or rail to protect you. Its dangerous esp for a small child or young uncoordinated puppy. If they fall in they could hit the sides of the wall which could cause them to brake their necks or something equally harmful. 

I just never want something like that to happen.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Narny said:


> She proceeds to tell me that my pool, (which is more like a pond right now-half empty with wild grass and FROGS growing in it and the water is very very dark...and she knows this) isnt a problem.


We are currently trying to decide where would be the best place on our property to dig out a pond. Swimming is the recommended therapy for Hondo's leg. So because of a 'dog' we are going to fork out the expense of digging a pond. 

My MAIN concern would be snakes. As stated in your first post your pool is now a heaven for snakes. Grass provides camo and frogs provide a food source. A friend of mine is now attempting to nurse back to health a dog that was snake bit. It has been a very costly and emotional experiance for him. 

In our neck of the woods, snakes can be a serious concern.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't read all the responses...so I apologize if this is a repeat. 
Is it possible she has a level of trust in you that the pup will be well supervised? I would imagine just like buyers have to have a certain level of trust in their breeder, a good breeder gets a feeling of trust in the buyer through conversations. Maybe through your correspondence she is comfortable knowing you are capable of supervising the pup safely.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Is it possible she has a level of trust in you that the pup will be well supervised?


That's what I was thinking--perhaps the breeder is taking it for granted that you won't ever have the puppy out there unsupervised.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lilie said:


> We are currently trying to decide where would be the best place on our property to dig out a pond. Swimming is the recommended therapy for Hondo's leg. So because of a 'dog' we are going to fork out the expense of digging a pond.
> 
> My MAIN concern would be snakes. As stated in your first post your pool is now a heaven for snakes. Grass provides camo and frogs provide a food source. A friend of mine is now attempting to nurse back to health a dog that was snake bit. It has been a very costly and emotional experiance for him.
> 
> In our neck of the woods, snakes can be a serious concern.


This is also a concern. I have seen small snakes back there. No one goes in the back yard except my husband and thats only to mow the lawn so its not worse than it already is.




mysweetkaos said:


> I haven't read all the responses...so I apologize if this is a repeat.
> Is it possible she has a level of trust in you that the pup will be well supervised? I would imagine just like buyers have to have a certain level of trust in their breeder, a good breeder gets a feeling of trust in the buyer through conversations. Maybe through your correspondence she is comfortable knowing you are capable of supervising the pup safely.


That is entirely possible. I have no intention of letting our puppy out of my sight unless its in its crate and I made this clear to her. This puppy will be with me 24/7 for the most part so maybe I conveyed that clearly and she wasnt worried about it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are right. You are not ready for a puppy. For one thing, a puppy is _clean_ for about ten minutes. Puppies LOVE mud. They roll on dead things. They want to play with dead things, ick! They love water and the smellier the better. Frogs are mostly not poisonous, toads can be depending where you live. In fact Frog is probably quite edible. Puppies will also eat things like cat litter. Nothing like your clean, sweet puppy coming up and licking your face and realizing with horror that he has been dipping into the kitty hors d'oeuvres. 

As for filling in the pool, well, sure, you can do that. I do not see what that has to do with a puppy that isn't born yet. My guess is you could fill it in by hand before those pups are eight weeks old. If you want your back yard back, don't whine about it, get out there with a shovel. It really isn't your breeder's problem. If you are not ready for a puppy, why are you wasting her time? 

And if you look at any breeder long enough, you will be able to generate red flags whether they are legitimate or not. That just suggests that you are not really sold on the whole puppy idea yet. Good wait. When you are ready, and you go to a place and something isn't right about it, don't buy from them. Don't offer excuses about your back yard. Just say, no thank you.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:hammer: I just can't follow this thread....we are talking about German Shepherds ...right????


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a stupid waterfall in my yard (long story). It has a series of five small pools that end in a large pond--about five feet deep and 10-12 feet across. You can swim in it or float on an innertube --like the Ty-D bowl man. In the winter, I drain the waterfall but keep the largest pond filled because I'm afraid that a pup will fall into an empty concrete, rocky hole. When I have a new foster, guest , or visiting pup I watch the dog very carefully. About half fall into the water filled pond and are promptly fished out. They never do it again. 

I prefer to have the hazard filled with water, rather than a free fall into rocks.


----------

